# Oh my gawd YOU STINK !



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The Amigos had a great playtime on the field today , lots of running and jumping and chasing and general merriment ... all the things I love to see
A perfect walk 




























BUT .... 
Toffee found something truly icky just before we were due to come home and had to rub his neck in it , luckily we saw him and stopped him before he managed a full body roll in it .... I think it was fox poo cos OH MY GAWD the smell was horrendous 
So far he has had two baths and he still stinks to high heaven , Im gonna have to get the tomato ketchup out I think

Why is it always him , lol


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I got told Lemon juice was fab for removing fox poo, in fact any poo from your dogs coat. Not tried it yet as my girls have been kind enough to steer clear of the nasty pongs! Proberly just cursed myself and they will go out later and find one. Really hate it when it happens, poor you! Wonder why dogs do it eh, do they want to smell bad, do they want a bath!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures as always! And I'm still totally in love with toffee-fox poo or not! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Know the feeling both my had fox poo de toilet yesterday.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my haha, really looks stink, bless them! Surely they had great time, nice weather too!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

We use anti bacterial hand wash. It works a treat.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

omg my westie used to always roll in poop she was a nightmare thankfully she aint done it for ages lol xx


----------

